# Antonidas Allianz Neugründung einer familienfreundlichen Gilde



## arenasturm (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe "Suchtler" !  

Ich spiele nunmehr schon seit Jahren WoW, komme nicht von los und möchte es eigentlich auch garnicht. Ich vermisse allerdings so Einiges. Mit Cata hat sich viel geändert !
Jede zweite Gilde ist eine Massengilde ohne Persönlichkeit. Das will ich ändern um den Spaß am Spiel nicht zu verlieren. Ich bin mittlerweile 31, also auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, habe Frau und Kind, bin nebenbei selbständig und habe somit auch total unterschiedliche Onlinezeiten. Mit Mists of Pandaria würde ich mich wieder "gerne" einloggen, stundenlang im Teamspeak schnacken, viel lachen aber auch etwas erreichen. Nach Jahren auf Seiten der Horde wird es Zeit für einen Tapetenwechsel und so haben ich und Frauchen "Werbt einen Freund" genutzt bzw nutzen es noch um ein paar Chars auf Seiten der Allianz hochzuspielen. 

Nun genug zu mir.... 

Ich gründe jetzt auf Antonidas eine Gilde die zu MoP eine gemütliche Atmosphäre bieten soll. Bis zum neuen Addon ist es noch ein bissl hin, somit kann jeder in Ruhe leveln (oder auch einen Char transen), es können alte Erfolge erfarmt werden und man kann sich in Ruhe beschnuppern. 

*Was die Gilde bieten soll *
*
*
- Rücksicht auf Kind und Beruf
- angenehmes Klima
- 2-3 Raidtage 19.30 - 22.30 (+-30)
- freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitglieder
- Teamspeak 3 Server

*Was du bieten solltest *
*
*
*Einen oder mehrere Chars auf Antonidas, Allianz bzw die Lust einen zu leveln oder zu transen*
*
*
- Interesse an einer langfristigen Mitgliedschaft
- Spaß am gemeinsamen Raiden, Wiperesistenz !
- Headset 
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Charakterkenntnis bzw den Willen sich zu verbessern und die Ausrüstung entsprechend "Up 2 date" zu halten
- gute Laune und Kritikfähigkeit
- du bist zwischen 20 und 80 ? Jahre alt ^^

Ich erwarte von allen Mitgliedern ein gewisses Benehmen in den öffentlichen Chats, in fremden Raids oder auch im Battleground. Ein freundlicher Flame ist natürlich etwas Anderes 
Außerdem setze ich eine gewisse Selbständigkeit vorraus. Ich habe es oft genug erlebt das ein Raidabend ins Wasser fiel weil niemand in der Lage war kurzfristig den Raid starten zu lassen, obwohl einige Mitglieder ersetzt werden mussten. Initiative !

Bis "MoP" daddeln wir etwas vor uns hin, machen bestimmt den ein oder anderen alten Erfolg in Raid und PvP oder leveln gemeinsam .
Wenn du jetzt Interesse hast flüster' mich ingame an (Brodash oder Schlumi) oder hier im forum per Nachricht.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

arenasturm schrieb:


> - 2 Raidtage mit familienfreundlichen Zeiten 21 - 0 Uhr (am WE)


Also ich weiß nicht. Mit Familie würde ich lieber am WE was mit denen machen und Abends in der Woche Raiden (ist mir auch von vielen eher so bekannt), aber wenn das bei euch so läuft.



arenasturm schrieb:


> - du bist zwischen 20 und 80 ? Jahre alt ^^


Ich höre/lese das immer wieder und kann nur dazu sagen:
Lächerliche pauschalisierung. Es gibt extrem unreife 20-30-jährige. Dafür aber auch gute Spieler die viel jünger als 20 sind.
Ich bin damals mit 15 das erste mal in eine Raidgilde eingestiegen, wurde nett integriert und habe mich (aus meiner Sicht) nicht sonderlich unreif verhalten.
bedenkt das viele der jetzt 20-jährigen damals mit 13-14 WoW angefangen haben.
Man muss nicht alles akzeptieren, ich würde nur gerne wieder mehr sehen die auch jüngere Spieler akzeptieren, wenn diese sich mühe geben. 

mfg


----------



## arenasturm (12. Juli 2012)

zu den Raidzeiten:

Es steht noch garnichts fest. Allerdings unternehme ich beispielsweise nichts mit meiner 9 jährigen Tochter abends um 21 Uhr  Da hat das Kindchen im Bett zu liegen.

Zum Alter:

Ich suche bewusst ältere Mitglieder, die Chance das ein 17 jähriger Frau und Kind hat ist doch eher gering. Es geht nicht um unreif oder reif. Ich weiss sehr wohl das es auch 30 jährige gibt die nur Grütze im Kopf haben, und habe auch schon 12 Jährige erlebt die sich besser benehmen. Es geht mir allerdings auch eher um eine allgemeine Basis. Wer Kinder hat versteht was ich meine


----------



## Nyst (13. Juli 2012)

Grüße,

Gilde schon gegründet? Würde mir nen Alli erstellen und mit die Gilde aufbauen.

Gruß


----------



## arenasturm (13. Juli 2012)

hallo  ja die gilde ist nun gegründet


----------



## arenasturm (22. Juli 2012)

/und push


----------



## arenasturm (15. August 2012)

und push whisper Brodash ingame


----------

